# Nordstrom Management Sucks!



## Glamour Girl (Aug 2, 2006)

I hate using that word, but it's true. I have posted on here before about a MAC postion I was up for and how awful the manager was, then the girl who was leaving decided to stay. Then I applied for a Bobbi Brown position there and the manager was awful to me again, so I declined the offer, because I knew I couldn't work with her. I told all of this to management and apparently she had a bad rep so they fired her and replaced her. I thought great, I'll see if they have anything available. Well, the new manager they replaced her with is also an a-hole! I applied at the Trish McEvoy counter for a part-time position and I got it, but my freelance work is interferring with the training, which they only gave me a few days notice for (the training). The manager at Nordstroms called me and told me that my time will not be "negotiable" while I'm there, etc. I told him this was a prior committment! I would never dis a photographer - this is my reputation and bread and butter! Why would I give up a $600 day for a $10.25 hr. job? HUGH!

I feel like this just wasn't meant to be. This has been going on since the 1st of April. I have been so patient and professional, but to no avail. The people they have working there are terrible.


----------



## Leza1121 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Glamour Girl,

Sorry to hear that your having continued problems with the management of Nordstroms. There's no excuse for being rude or unprofessional. Maybe you're right, this just wasn't meant to be.....


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm sorry that happened to you. The same thing happened to me when I worked at Macy's a few years ago.


----------



## Glamour Girl (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks girls. I always feel better when I vent here.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2006)

I understand. My mother-in-law worked at Nordstroms. enough said!!!

I think life sometimes pushes you in a direction for good reasons. You don't always see it at the time but down the road -bingo- you see where you are at and where you could have been.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 3, 2006)

i'm sorry



i hope it works out, whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry that happened to you, sweetie!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 3, 2006)

I hope things work out for you!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 3, 2006)

That really stinks. I hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks ladies. I think I just ignored all the warning signs before. I really think I'm a good person (not to pat myself on the back). I worked for so long full time as a Paralegal in a high stress environment with attorneys and only did what I love (make-up) on the side. Now that I'm able to make it my full time career, I just don't need this drama shit with queens or the stress. I know there is always going to be people that are hard to work with, but I don't think anyone can top attorney's, and I'm not going to let some stupid little man at a department store make me unhappy.

With that said, screw Nordstroms and "that little man"!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 3, 2006)

Awww I'm sorry you are having a tough time of it! But you need to do what is right for you, and I'd say the freelancing is!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Aug 3, 2006)

Boooo to mean people! Sorry babe



*hugs*


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear about your bad experiences with Nordstrom! It definitely stinks! You're right though, maybe it's not meant to be. I betcha there's a better plan for you, it just hasn't happened yet... Keep your head and hopes high, my love! Something good will happen yet


----------

